# SeeBryanGo's St Aug + TifTuf Lawn Journal



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm going to try to get up to date from when we moved in to our house in OCT 2017 and what the yard looked like then...

Here is a view of the side yard from the original for sale listing. Our yard actually starts in the middle of the picture a few yards away from the large pecan tree.


It is approximately 5,000 sqft of St Augustine with a small strip of something else (Zoysia maybe) along the side walk.

Shortly after we moved in, I bought a used commercial Honda rotary mower (2001 HRC215PDA) off Craigslist for $80 and went to town. 
***Note:*the end our lot is at the edge of the Liriope****
[Photo from Oct 2017]


*Spring/Summer 2018*

I didn't know anything about Pre-E, so there was _Poa_ everywhere when the temps warmed up

Dandelions were popping up everywhere, so I used a RTU hose-end sprayer with 2,4-D and 7-0-0

Sent of a soil test to UGA Extension Office

Sent off sod sample to UGA Extension Office and confirmed areas had Take-All Patch

Spread 2 bags of Milo on the yard in June

Mowed every 5-7 days at the highest setting my mower would go (2.25")

TONS of *Kyllinga*/Nut Sedge throughout the yard and flower beds... I'll tackle that next year

[Photo from May 2018]


[Photo from July 2018]


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

*Here is a copy of my soil test run by UGA in June 2018*



*Here is a copy of what they sent me for my Take-All Root Rot issues*



I didn't spray anything for the rot issues in 2018, so I'm guessing that I will need to be proactive this year


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

*Fall 2018*

I finally learned about Pre-E and wanted to work on helping my lawn for Spring 2019

10/7/18 - some broadleaf weeds starting to pop back up (Oxalis, spurge, dandelion)

10/18/18 - Pre-E (Hi-Yield Weed and Grass Stopper with Dimension), 4lb/1k



10/21/18 - 2,4D hose spray w/ 12-0-0

*Late-Winter 2019*

2/1/19 - broadleaf starting to pop back up (_Henbit, Oxalis_), temps mixed b/t winter and 70s

2/8/19 - noticing some _Poa_ popping near deck stairs

2/10/19 - Pre-E (Hi-Yield Weed and Grass Stopper with Dimension), 4lb/1k



2/14/19 - 2,4D/MCPP/Dicamba hose sprayer ->not much effect on the _Henbit_ but wild onion has wilted


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

Got discouraged that I messed up my timing on my Pre-E in the fall bc of _Henbit_ and _Oxalis_ throughout the yard until I took this picture along the property line with the empty lot





I'm standing on the sidewalk looking in to the yard. This is the part that has a different kind of grass which I'm not sure what it is, and the St. Aug is behind the spreader. This was taken on 2/10/19 when I was putting out an app of granular Dimension.

There are still some weeds throughout the yard but large portions of the St Aug is clear. Still have some _Poa_ issues in certain areas that I'll tackle as the years move on.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

What's your plans for the spring season? I have St Augustine as well and I will found that it's vulnerable to fungus disease, so definitely keep an eye out for that. Here's to a great season :beer:


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

@CenlaLowell last year I had some areas that had Take-All patch (some sort of disease/fungus) and died off. Those spots are now covered in weeds bc the turf didn't keep it out. This spring I plan to spray some fungicide (Propiconazole probably). Last spring was super wet which I can't really control, but maybe this year will be different

This season I plan to keep cutting at max height of 3". We had some trees taken out (by a storm) so there should be a lot more sun getting to the turf during the early part of the day. I'll spread some fert every so often and keep on top of my Prodiamine apps. I just really enjoy mowing the grass and want it to be warm

Also, I'm going to take my flower beds back from the weeds and get 4 cu yd of mulch delivered to spread. The previous owners of our house created a ton of bed space that is empty right now. Transplanted a Japanese Maple a few weeks ago and plan to put in some Sky Pencil Holly and lavender plants

*Question for you*
What post-emergent can I tank mix with Prodiamine that is safe for St Augustine this time of year? We're not fully green yet but also not dormant


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

seebryango said:


> @CenlaLowell last year I had some areas that had Take-All patch (some sort of disease/fungus) and died off. Those spots are now covered in weeds bc the turf didn't keep it out. This spring I plan to spray some fungicide (Propiconazole probably). Last spring was super wet which I can't really control, but maybe this year will be different
> 
> This season I plan to keep cutting at max height of 3". We had some trees taken out (by a storm) so there should be a lot more sun getting to the turf during the early part of the day. I'll spread some fert every so often and keep on top of my Prodiamine apps. I just really enjoy mowing the grass and want it to be warm
> 
> ...


Great question, I've never mixed a pre and post before. From the things I have read prodiamine and Celsius goes good together, but the temps needs to be over 70 degrees for the Celsius to work correctly.

Next, prodiamine and roundup for southern lawns works good for winter weather.

I usually put my first pre emergent down in February when I mix chemicals for winter weeds I used this⬇⬇⬇⬇



Good luck


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

*14 March 2019*

Dropped mower down to second from bottom notch, mowed the tips off the St Aug and the weeds

Ran along the sidewalk/driveway with my new stick edger (Echo PAS-225)... so much better than using a string trimmer on the side

Waiting for warm weather to stick around, supposed to be in 30s at night this week



Just ready for the grass to start growing more so that I can get out there twice a week


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

_**Haven't updated this in a few months so here goes nothing**_

*30 March 2019* 

Honda mower stopped running at full revs, so I started mowing with my backup Husqvarna HU700f (_middle height setting_)

Noticing a lot of _Poa_ starting to pop up

*4 April 2019*

Spread 3lb/K of some fertilizer that I found in the garage when we moved in, Ace Hardware 30-3-3



*7 April 2019* 

Mowed at middle setting on Husqvarna

Lots of _Poa_

*11 April 2019* 

Mowed at middle setting on Husqvarna

Temps getting in to that fungus zone (Highs in 90s/80s, lows in 60s) = Time to put down a preventative fungi app

Broadcast spray -> 3oz/K Propiconazole 14.2, 0.4oz/K Talstar P (_First time using my 4gal sprayer from Harbor Freight. Fan tip nozzle)_

*18 April 2019* 

Mowed at middle setting on Husqvarna

*22 April 2019*

Seeing issues with Fescue clumps that look nasty and some clover

Broadcast spray -> 2.4g/K Celsius WG, 2oz NIS, 2oz blue marking dye

_Hello, Mr. Snake_


*29 April 2019* 

Mowed at middle setting on Husqvarna

Clover starting to shrivel up from Celsius app

Saw some weird purple grassy weed that @Greendoc later ID'd as Carpet Grass that got hit by Celsius


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

*4 May 2019*

Mowed at middle setting on Husqvarna

Spread 8lb/K Expert Gardener 13-13-13

*4-19 May 2019*

Vacation to Scotland and Ireland

Post-hike beer at Old Man of Storr, Isle of Skye, Scotland


Himalayas Putting Course, St. Andrews, Scotland


Coast of Northern Ireland


Robotic mower, Edinburgh, Scotland


*20 May 2019*

Mowed at middle setting on Husqvarna


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

*23 May 2019*

Major _Kyllinga_ and Nut Sedge issues throughout upon return from vacation

Broadcast spray (4gal tank) -> 1.25oz/acre rate Certainty (_75% Sulfosulfuron_), 0.5oz/K Talstar Pro, 4oz NIS, 4oz blue marking dye



Broadcast spray (4gal tank) -> 2.2oz/acre rate MSM + 4oz NIS spray on Thorny Smilax behind stone wall/ Tree of Heaven saplings rock court yard

Broadcast spray (1gal tank) -> 1pk/gal Cyper WSP (_40% Cypermethrin_) spray on exterior windows and doors of house

*24 May 2019*

Noticing Grey Leaf Spot in section not reached by irrigation near deck steps. Had watered at 7pm 2 nights this week _I know that is bad, sorry folks_


_Comparison with an area that was not watered at night_


*27 May 2019*

Thanks to @ChrisVoit, I was able to fix the low revs issue on my Honda HRC215 and got it back working

Mowed at highest setting on Honda (!!!) -> 3" HOC


*30 May 2019*

Reacting a little late to the fungus issues, but I didn't have any Azoxystrobin to put down at the time

Broadcast spray (4gal tank) -> 2.4oz/K rate Eagle 20EW (_19.7% Myclobutanil _)


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

How long did you wait til your dog could re-enter the lawn?

I looked at the label and there is no time limit on when you can re-enter..

Also, does it need to be watered in? I wanted to run a sprinkler afterward..


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

@canyoncove

I'm no expert but I've always gone by the theory to wait until it drys on the turf before letting kids/pets out there. So maybe a couple of hours depending on temp.

Also, for fungicides, there are 2 main types... contact vs systemic. Contact fungicides are absorbed through the leaf so you don't want to water them in bc they need to have time for the plant to absorb them. Systemic (azoxystrobin) can be absorbed by the roots and transported around the plant

Again, I'm no expert


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

seebryango said:


> @canyoncove
> 
> I'm no expert but I've always gone by the theory to wait until it drys on the turf before letting kids/pets out there. So maybe a couple of hours depending on temp.
> 
> ...


Oh Im definitely no expert either.. but I think Eagle is a systemic if I'm correct.. so it get absorbed into the grass or the soil.. right?


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

@seebryango try to water in the mornings if possible. Moisture + lower temps at night = disease/fungus. I found my SA did best when i watered in the early mornings. 1/2" of water at a time 2-3 times per week. If you water before the sun comes up, the water has the best chance to really soak into the soil before the wind and sun kick up and evaporation becomes an issue. Had my sprinklers set to come on around 4-4:30 am and run until actual "sunrise"


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

*1 June 2019*

Mowed at highest setting on Honda (HRC215) -> 3" HOC

*10 June 2019*

Was out of town for the week so I didn't get a week night mow

Mowed with Honda (HRC215) @ 3" HOC

*11 June 2019*

It had been ~4 months since I put down my Pre-E (granular Dimension), so I wanted to re-up my weed barrier

Broadcast spray (4gal tank) -> 0.5oz/K rate Prodiamine 65WDG on all areas except where I plan to lay sod

 Have some major issues with _Thorny Smilax_ growing over the wall from the empty lot behind me, so I mixed up some Crossbow to spray on it [4oz/gal rate for 1gal pump sprayer]

_Saw this little buddy when I was spraying, maybe 4' long_


*15 June 2019*

Mowed with Honda (HRC215) @ 3" HOC

The wrath of the Grey Leaf Spot has really thinned out my turf. I have stopped all supplemental watering but we have had afternoon storms that leave the grass wet over night. Still haven't put down any Azoxystrobin

Decided to try to see some flowers in one of my nasty overgrown beds... picked up Marigolds and Zinnias from Lowes
Currently watering the seeds 4x per day for 7min starting at 6:30am to help with germination

_The damage from Grey Leaf Spot_


_The seeds I picked up to attempt to plant, spent about $10_


*19 June 2019*

Mowed with Honda (HRC215) @ 3" HOC

Picked up a new fancy blower, Stihl BR350.... overkill for what I need but the BR200 just looked so small

_My attempt at striping with a 18yr old Honda... disregard the nasty beds [Photo taken at 4pm]_


_Update on the Fescue clumps from when I sprayed 2.4g/K rate of Celsius on 4/22/19_


_My new baby on the way home. They even filled it up with gas for me_


*21-23 June 2019*

Rain every afternoon on the weekend, so no chance to mow.... also, I'm finishing grad school this summer so my weekends are spent in class

*24 June 2019*

Mowed with Honda (HRC215) @ 3" HOC

Realizing that I need to make a roller

_Diagonal "stripes" that are in line with the sun's path [Photo taken at 8pm]_


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

*27 June 2019*

Mowed at highest setting on Honda (HRC215) -> 3" HOC

*Reno Area*
_This is an area that is at the end of our deck steps and used to be heavy shade from a tree that fell down last year. It also used to be where my fire pit was that I disassembled in January. It's been bare because it's full sun and the St Aug can't handle it. I wanted to sod the area with TifTuf Bermuda_

*27 June 2019*

Sprayed with Glyphosate @ 2oz/gal, 1oz/gal marking dye.... Used 1.5gal over 500sqft



*30 June 2019*

Scalp/bag with Husqvarna mower at lowest setting



Burned all remaining stolons with a propane torch from Harbor Freight




*1 July 2019*

Install silt fence to keep dogs out of area **Not for actual silt control

Removed remaining stolons/ any rocks with short tine rake


*2 July 2019*

Used small electric tiller/cultivator to break up the surface to help level the area

Removed_ MORE _stolons/rocks with short tine rake..... up to 2 30gal trash cans full

Ran sprinkler to settle dust


*3 July 2019*

Left work at lunch to pick up 1 pallet of TifTuf Bermuda sod from SuperSod in Perry, GA [$190/500sqft]

Sprinkled out 2# of Carbon-X fertilizer on dirt before laying sod.... Not sure if this will do anything

Laid the sod over the area in about 80min with a few breaks... It was 96*F and 60% humidity and I lost 7lbs of water weight in that time

Watered for an hour (and for 45min twice a day after that unless rain)


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

*Homemade Sprinkler Set-up*
_One of the issues with the area that I laid sod was that it is not covered by my current in-ground irrigation system. I'm not sure what only 2/3 of the yard is covered by Hunter PGP Rotors, but the coverage is not the best. I decided to take a page out of @ryanknorr's book and make a sprinkler on a spike that can hook up to my hose_. *Total cost for 1 head was ~ $16*

*Parts*​
1 Hunter PGP-ADJ Rotor with 3.0gpm blue nozzle[$12]

1 Orbit 1/2 Inch Zinc Flow-Thru Lawn Sprinkler Spike Base[$10 for 3]

1 1/2" male X 3/4" male riser adapter[$0.31]

1 Hose shut off valve(Optional)[on hand]

Teflon thread tape [on hand]

_Here is the riser and PGP assembled_


_Sprinkler spikes_


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

*6 July 2019*

Mowed at 3" on Honda (HRC215), edge, string trim

Carbon-X 24-0-4 granular @ 3lb/K over whole yard

20min water

*11 July 2019*

Mowed St Aug at 3" on Honda (HRC215), edge, string trim

Mowed TifTuf at 3" then at 2.5" -> watering for ~1hr each day unless rain

_First dog pee spot_


*14 July 2019*

Mowed at 3" on Honda (HRC215), edge, string trim

Mowed TifTuf at 2.25" with Husqvarna HU700f

Spread 4x 50lb play sand along seams, swept and watered 20min



*17 July 2019*

Mowed at 3" on Honda (HRC215), edge, string trim

Mowed TifTuf at 2.25" with Husqvarna HU700f

*20 July 2019*

Mowed TifTuf at 2.25" with Husqvarna HU700f

*21 July 2019*

Mowed at 3" on Honda (HRC215), edge, string trim

Mowed TifTuf at 1.25" with Husqvarna HU700f -> a bit crispy and scalped in areas


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

I thought you were going to scalp it? Need me to show you where dirt is?


----------

